# Aptio setup utility



## Mjkseason (May 16, 2020)

Hi. I have a MSI brand gaming laptop it’s exact marketing name is GE63 Raider RGB 9SE. I was watching a random YouTube video and the system essentially crashed. I tried rebooting and now I’m stuck on a screen with the title over head reading aptio setup utility. I’ve tried changing my Boot mode select from (UEFI) to LEGACY I’ve also tried changing the system boot order to hard disk. Researching the problem I found something about taking out the mother boarded battery or something like that but before gutting my laptop I’m hoping someone can help me figure out a caveman brain Level answer to my problem. Pretty please?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

That appears to be in the BIOS, have you tried clicking "ESC" to Exit and then it should reboot?


----------



## Mjkseason (May 16, 2020)

DaveA said:


> That appears to be in the BIOS, have you tried clicking "ESC" to Exit and then it should reboot?


Once I exit or even save and reset
the laptop powers on and returns back to the aptio setup utility screen


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you pressing any keys when the laptop starts booting up?


----------



## Mjkseason (May 16, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Are you pressing any keys when the laptop starts booting up?


I've tried pressing 
F3 to try and get windows recovery 
F2 to get to motherboard functions
F9 on the hopes that my system forgot what it was and I had to recover like a ASUS 
(When I changed my boot settings from UEFI to LEGACY soon restart I got a all black screen with white text don't remember much about it but it would also just be stuck there with no hopes of changing it would read something along the lines of "index pex 2.0" In the beginning of the text and in order to get off that I had to press and hold the delete button to get back to Aptio Setup Utility page


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Doing a DuclDuckGo search on "aptio setup utility boot loop" I found many entries.

Have a read at http://windowsbulletin.com/how-to-fix-asus-laptop-stuck-in-aptio-setup-utility/ which may help you


----------



## Mjkseason (May 16, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Doing a DuclDuckGo search on "aptio setup utility boot loop" I found many entries.
> 
> Have a read at http://windowsbulletin.com/how-to-fix-asus-laptop-stuck-in-aptio-setup-utility/ which may help you


Thank you for the entry I've seen the may 2020 update posted on the link you shared it seems to be my last options as I am not willing to open the laptop my self and break the factory seal as it'll void my current warranty.


----------



## Mjkseason (May 16, 2020)

I’d like to thank everyone who replied to my problem/issue and I appreciate taking the time to research your selves as well as share your own insight and knowledge. Tomorrow I will be contacting the MSI tech support number and then t nothing comes from it I will get in contact with customer service and hopefully getting a new laptop or my money back. Side note perhaps I should start a new thread however if I were to end up with my money back and I was going to get a new system what do you all recommend? Stick in the area of high end Gaming laptops or pitch in those extra bucks for a actual PC


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

make sure you put it back to UEFI as Windows was installed as UEFI. This should never been changed unless you are reinstalling Windows.


----------

